# I know what I will be doing today



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well with about 6" or so on the ground, and more still coming down, looks like I will be spending most of my day behind the snowblower. 

I went through the whole thing this year after years of abuse, and neglect, and have had a chance or two this year to run it, but this will be the first REAL test. Its realy a little small for the job[5hp and 400ft drive] But not to bad. Also will probably head over to my Mom's and do hers also. Hers does not run well though, so may need to bring mine over. 


So for you guys that have snow, happy snowblowing today!!!


----------

